# vics chaos wax



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

Just received my chaos wax and cant wait to try it:thumb:

Need to wait till my uni exams are over but shall get cracking the minute they are over and tell yous guys what i think


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Waiting you ! apply 2 quick coats no need cure time between coats .
I tried Chaos very nice bring great glossiness and reflectivity .


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

so apply whole car and buff or panel by panel?

Whats best you feel maxi?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

panel by panel that for sure , wait 1-2 min and wipe off .


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for the advice:thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone else tried this wax?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm just about to... I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Tried it on the hood of my car a few days ago, a real dream to apply!
Very very oily and soft. Because of this I did have a little trouble buffing off, but perhaps I should use a little less fluffy towel next time. 

Never before used a wax that had to be removed straight after applying, always used to letting it haze


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks russ let me know then mate!

Haha yee i have been advised to buff straight away how you think it looks blamm?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Very very glossy! Almost a sealant type of "hard" shine to it.
Used Clearkote RMG underneath it, on a star blue metallic paint.

Sorry, no camera present


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks mate i was using a sealant before (jetseal) and liked what it left but thought i would try a wax for a more deep wet look do you get this?

(Arden blue paint)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

A month a go I applied the Chaos, and it's still holding up very good and sheeting water very good .


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> A month a go I applied the Chaos, and it's still holding up very good and sheeting water very good .


thats good to hear:thumb:

You get my pm?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

yes :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Used Chaos today and I'm very impressed with the results

I clayed, then used White Diamond via DA and finished with two layers of Chaos


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

liking the look of that, how much effect has the white diamond made. Does it darken the paint slightly..


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

qstix said:


> liking the look of that, how much effect has the white diamond made. Does it darken the paint slightly..


To be honest I didn't notice any darkening of the paint after using the White Diamond but it did look very glossy afterwards and the paintwork felt really slick before I applied the Chaos


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed Ian 

I love it too, seems more durable than Concours or Collectors too. They should have priced it higher than the rest of the range!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers Russ :thumb:

I think that leaves me only another 7 waxes that I've bought but not tried yet :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I know that feeling :lol:

Have you ever tried Glasur?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you ever tried Glasur?


Not yet.......

But unfortunately for my my bank balance i've got an authorised Zymol seller less than a mile from where I live and when I was up there last week buying the White Diamond and some BTBM the Glasur was mentioned :lol:

So whilst it's not cheap it'll only be a matter of time before I crack and end up buying it.

One question do you have to use it with the HD Cleanse or would any decent paint cleanser be okay as a base?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, always preferred it with Lime Prime myself. HDC can be a pain by hand, and dries out very quickly via DA.

White Diamond should be fine too I'd imagine. I'm going to try it over CK Vanilla Hand Glaze next, which is supposed to work well with Silver.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'm going to try it over CK Vanilla Hand Glaze next, which is supposed to work well with Silver.


I've already got some of that so I'd be interested to know how you get on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is that a facelift FR btw? The changes seem very subtle externally. Much prefer the new centre console though.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes it's a facelift diesel FR the only external changes are the front grill and the wing mirrors.

The new style centre console is a big improvement


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Ian why don't you try the Vic cleanses?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Never really thought about the Vics cleanse


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

IanG said:


> Used Chaos today and I'm very impressed with the results
> 
> I clayed, then used White Diamond via DA and finished with two layers of Chaos


That looks superb. The extra polymers in Chaos really suit silver.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> That looks superb. The extra polymers in Chaos really suit silver.


Thanks Tim I'm really happy with how it looks


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

How durable is this wax? Or is it to early to ask you?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a bit early to say as it's only been on a couple of weeks but due to the polymers in the wax i'm expecting it to be pretty decent durability wise


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Is chaos ok over ck Rmg and Dodo lime prime? Thanks. How would chaos compare to Dodo hard candy?


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I have used Chaos over RMG with great results, I also used Chaos over Prima Amigo with great results. I would also recomend their QD ( vics ) its fantastic. I like Chaos better than Vics red especially for metallics.


----------

